# hunting rabbits



## tronicdude (May 20, 2009)

I have a break barrel crossman quest 1000x. I live in newbury park. Where can i kill rabbits? I have a slope in my backyard where rabbits sometimes come. Can I go on the public slope with my gun?


----------



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

It's hard to said.... your neighbor might call police on you for being disturd the peace if they see with a weapon regardless it's real firearm or just air rifle.


----------

